
On Vanishing - axiomdata316
https://longreads.com/2020/04/14/on-vanishing/
======
nimonian
As a person walking away from us gradually escapes our senses, a person
slipping into dementia gradually escapes the ability of our social apparatus
to comprehend them as a person. To the observer, they both disappear, but they
continue to exist outside of our ability to perceive them. It's this aspect of
the unknowable that gives me a sense of dread and wonder about so many things:
physics, psychology, death. A kind of epistemic thalassophobia. How much truth
escapes our ability to witness or measure it? How different would the world be
if our senses, instruments and minds were better adapted?

~~~
lmilcin
We are not comfortable behaving normally around people with physical
disabilities and it takes much more courage and patience to deal with people
with mental disorders.

Our senses, instruments and minds are well adapted. It is just we lack
experience to deal with the problem same way you can't feel relaxed the first
time you talk to large audience but in time most people can do just that.

As children we are sheltered from people with disabilities and later in life
most of us are not exposed and are not seeking exposure.

